# Re-sticking decals



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm trying to re-stick some decals that have partly come away from a titanium frame, but I haven't yet found a transparent glue that works on flimsy vinyl or whatever these stickers are. Super glue just doesn't do anything. The stickers are irreplaceable, so I'm just trying to make the best job that I can of repairing them. Does anybody know what kind of glue is best to use?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Resticking probably isn't going to work. You might consider getting a sheet of sticky clear sheet, cutting it bigger then the originals and using it to stick them to the frame. Maybe do a full tube wrap over the old stickies. I've seen super sticky clear used to lift wine labels that might work well.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

How big are the decals? Is your frame polished titanium or painted? Have you considered a light varnish?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Whatever you use, make sure it doesn't dissolve the decals....


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmmm, I was thinking of clear waterproof tape as a last resort, but any number of makes stick decals to shiny metal from Mavic to Shimano and in my case Litespeed, so what do they do it with?

I must say I hadn't thought of using clear varnish as a glue, I might try that. But will varnish stick to polished titanium?

And are you telling me that varnish might melt decals RichieB?

:???:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

"I must say I hadn't thought of using clear varnish as a glue, I might try that. But will varnish stick to polished titanium?

And are you telling me that varnish might melt decals RichieB?"

I've shellac'ed quite a few things on set and have never ran into any problems. But these are props and not someone's prized posession. I have some leftover (decals) and metal tubing. I'll do a quick test and see how they turn out.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd say use some 3M spray adhesive to get them to stick down again then go along the edges with clear nail polish to keep them down.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

clear double-sided tape and a good exacto.

Trace the outline of the decal onto the DS tape,cut out shape (leave a little extra), partially remove backing at the 'deepest' area (not all of it or it will be a nightmare to position).
Once in the right position, burnish deep section to secure, lay decal over DS tape, cut/trace out the contour of the decal, remove the rest of backing/s and burnish out.
Done!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

I've had good luck with 3m Super Trim Adhesive 08090 

You have to let it tack up before application, nice thin, even coat with a brush, make sure you have something to put pressure on it 'till it dries and you have to be careful it doesn't seep off the edges.

you'll also want to do some test runs with some similar stickers if you can.

once its on, your committed : )
practice makes perfect and your mileage will vary depending on type of sticker


good luck.......


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I`d use clear acrylic varnish. That won`t dissolve the decals, and can be smoothed down and the excess pressed out and wiped off.


----------

